# New Site: Help Wanted :)



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I have set up a new site.. and it is fairly large. I am looking for someone to give me a hand with article editing / assistant admin.

This person should have basic knowledge of BB Code & HTML, SEO familiarity (both gray and black op), and fairly knowledgeable in aquatica.

Also looking for vendors / specialists to help answer breeding questions and species related inquiries. 

Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just curious, does it involve monster fishy?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

monster fishy as in MFK .. no...

monster fishy as in ugly .. maybe.

The specialty is inverts both FW and SW.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

no one so far?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

still looking .. pls PM...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

monster fish as in ugly,...... LOL love it!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have BB code and HTML knowledge/experience, and some SEO. Also have some experience with site visitor analytics.

Is this an profit generating website?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> Is this an profit generating website?


At the moment no (it is a money pit)... but it should be.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

hojimoe said:


> monster fish as in ugly,...... LOL love it!


Well lots of inverts aren't pretty


----------

